# BNR High Performance Bypass Valve



## 17Cruzer (Apr 18, 2017)

Does this item function with the stock ECU/tune?


----------



## Ma v e n (Oct 8, 2018)

17Cruzer said:


> Does this item function with the stock ECU/tune?


No, states on the site a tune is required.


----------



## 17Cruzer (Apr 18, 2017)

Ma v e n said:


> No, states on the site a tune is required.


Quote from BNR in the first post: "Video is of the valve with the stock airbox, no mod or anything, just as it came from GM." 

We need clarification.


----------



## Ma v e n (Oct 8, 2018)

17Cruzer said:


> Ma v e n said:
> 
> 
> > No, states on the site a tune is required.
> ...


I don't think the site could be more clear. You need to check a box acknowledging you need a tune, and there's a big all caps bright orange advisory statement saying you need a tune.

He means there's no mods to the airbox making the sound louder.


----------



## 17Cruzer (Apr 18, 2017)

Ma v e n said:


> I don't think the site could be more clear. You need to check a box acknowledging you need a tune, and there's a big all caps bright orange advisory statement saying you need a tune.
> 
> He means there's no mods to the airbox making the sound louder.


I agree the BNR site is clear, but it conflicts with the video. That is why I asked for clarification. However, I'll save BNR, and you, a response.

https://shop.bcsauto.com/i-31629623...t-4cyl-boost-o-lator-recirculation-valve.html


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 12, 2011)

Requires a tune. You'll get a P2261 code that needs to be disabled, along with any other enhancements your tuner may want to make. BNR has extensively tested the valve. 

And to respond to the link above, you won't be able to buy it. The JacFab valve doesn't exist anymore.


----------



## avxkim (2 mo ago)

@[email protected] do i need k&n or aem intake with this HPRV for a better performance or it doesn't matter, stock airbox or aftermarket intake?


----------

